# ArrayList als Parameter übergeben?



## java-noob  :) (30. Sep 2005)

hallo,

ich habe grad eine methode geschrieben, um eine ArrayList einer anderen Klasse zu übergeben:


```
public void setArtikelliste(ArrayList artikelliste) {
    this.artikelliste = artikelliste;
}
```

es kommt beim kompilieren der fehler:

cannot resolve symbol, andere setter-Methoden funktionieren aber beim aufrufen in derselben klasse.

Woran liegt das? kann man ArrayList nicht als Parameter übergeben? 
Wenn nein, soll ich es evtl zuerst in einen String-Array umwandeln und dann als einen String-Array übergeben?

Was für ne lösung gibts?

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Beni (30. Sep 2005)

Das hat nichts mit der ArrayList zu tun. Wahrscheinlich hast du irgendwo einen Tippfehler.

Hast du ein import auf "java.util.*" oder "java.util.ArrayList" gemacht?
Existiert die Variable "artikelliste" in der Klasse tatsächlich?

Sonst poste mal die ganze Datei + Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit der ArrayList zu tun. Wahrscheinlich hast du irgendwo einen Tippfehler.
> 
> Hast du ein import auf "java.util.*" oder "java.util.ArrayList" gemacht?
> Existiert die Variable "artikelliste" in der Klasse tatsächlich?
> ...



des sind so ca. 1300 Zeilen code, die ich da posten müsste   
also der kompilierfehler ist net in der klasse, wo ich die setmethode deklariert habe, sondern in der klasse, wo ich die methode aufrufen will, da sagt er, dass es die methode quasi net gibt! Rechtschreibfehler ist 1000% ig ausgeschlossen....

d.h. ich lege ein Objekt von der Klasse an, und will dann über des objekt auf die methode zugreifen, und die findet er nicht:  


```
InsertArtikel ins = new InsertArtikel();

ins.setUsername("Franz");
ins.setArtikelliste(articlelist);
```

also setUserName funktioniert, und bei setArtikelliste sagt er:

cannot resolve symbol
symbol: method steArtikelliste(java.util.ArrayList)
location: class Insert
             ins.setArtikelliste(articlelist);

Bist du dir sicher dass des mit ArrayList-Übergeben funktioniert? Weil ich glaub ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem, wo sowas glaub net ging, bin mir aber net ganz sicher...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bert Brenner (30. Sep 2005)

steArtikelliste ? Fehler im Programmcode oder im Post?


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2005)

Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> steArtikelliste ? Fehler im Programmcode oder im Post?



sorry falsch abgetippt, es heisst   set....


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2005)

Problem erledigt.

Package-Fehler...

thx an alle...


----------



## SebiB90 (30. Sep 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bert Brenner hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abgetippt?
wir leben im zeitalter des copy & paste´s


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2005)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha, du bist ja schlau, allerdings hab ich das auf nem anderen rechner


----------

